# Demandes d'AES régions [2002]...



## Tyler (4 Janvier 2002)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes.

C'est à la lecture du poste nommé : "Apple Expo Sauvage 3, le bronco se déchaine&#8230; "

que Tyler s'est mis à marroner.

Pourquoi me diriez-vous ?

Et bien parce que moi aussi j'ai envie d'un rassemblement (aes : apple expo sauvage lol) de pleins de macusers sur Marseille, avec leurs macs (portable) si possible....

Oui, je vois qu'apple expo sauvage inventé par Alèm apparemment,ou autre,et bien ça marche...Et moi j'aimerai bien partir de la même idée et organisé ça ici à Marseille.

Alors,après des centaines d'essaies sur pleins de forum sans succès,cette fois-ci,je demande à tous les marseillais,ainsi que les aixois,et tous les gens habitants les bouches du rhones,de se manifester ici pour faire un rassemblement ce samedi après-midi (SAMEDI PROCHAIN PLUTOT) à marseille dans un bar ou restau en ville.A partir de 15 heures.

Ou sinon autres dates possibles....
Il faudrai que ça arrange tout le monde.


ALORS BOUGEZ-VOUS UN PEU, JE VOUS EN SUPPLIE.


MERCI A TOUS,
J'attend vos réponses avec autant d'impatience que la Keynote de steve lundi !!!

[03 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]

[04 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2002)

Pourquoi pas, mais ce samedi là, c'est un peu jeune....


----------



## Tyler (5 Janvier 2002)

Ok, dans ce cas,samedi prochain,

nous avons déjà Amok.
(merci amok,cool)

Allez les autres,bougez vous !

Donc ON REMET CA A SAMEDI PROCHAIN !


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2002)

attends! attends!


----------



## Tyler (5 Janvier 2002)

T'inquiète,c'est cool...

C'est juste que je suis énergique parce que j'ai vraiment envie que ça se fasse.

Donc...cool..

lol


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

Sur les Forum de Macjnet on est 3 marseillais MacUSers:

- Carnage
- Maxintosh
- Dark

si on ajoute Tyler et Arok ca fait 5 non ?

pas mal deja .


----------



## Tyler (6 Janvier 2002)

- Carnage
- Maxintosh
- Dark

Vous êtes les bienvenus,donc ça fait déjà 5 comme tu le dis, et c'est déjà pas mal.


Si il y en a d'autre,remmenez vous, on fait donc ça samedi prochain sur marseille.


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2002)

Je regrette de ne pas être Marseillais


----------



## Xav' (6 Janvier 2002)

On s'organise un charter pour le soleil ?-)


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Xav':
*On s'organise un charter pour le soleil ?-)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et on finit la soirée chez touba?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

carnage je croit que tu ma oublie sa fait donc 6 maintenent . j'esperre que je suis invite


----------



## gribouille (7 Janvier 2002)

_moi je descends à Marseille bientôt. Mais juste pour voir mon copain, pas vous. Rien à branler de vos réunions Macin'Tupperware, où l'on boit de la mauvaise bière, où l'on se sent le centre du monde parceque l'on as 11 neuneus pas complètements téléchargés du système qui courent après un ballon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (équipe connue seulemnt dans cette région du monde faut il noter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Xav' (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> et on finit la soirée chez touba ? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pourquoi pas un Roadshow-Bistrot ?
On pourrait se faire Toulouse après (histoire de faire crécher chez Bialès ?-)


----------



## Tyler (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par az1533:
*carnage je croit que tu ma oublie sa fait donc 6 maintenent . j'esperre que je suis invite*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas de pros Az...

Ca fait donc 6...On commence à être un ptit paquet...!

Au fait,combien d'entre vous on des macs portables ?

Si il y en a assez,on pourra eventuellement faire des échanges de fichiers...

N'oubliez pas vos cables RJ 45 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les parigos qui veulent descendre sur marseille,pas de blems,tous les macusers sont acceptés...(même cette saleté de GRIBZ la teigneuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Bon pour les marseillais,au niveau du bar,je sais pas trop encore : un endroit tranquille ou on peut se caller tranquille....

Moi je vois bien : le New delhi près de la mer...heu...Le rezo au cours julien...

Des suggestions ?


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Carnage&gt;:
*t Arok ca fait 5 non ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand c'est moi qui ébavure ton nom tu m'enguel et la tu dit rien ???

Ah la la Amok !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

pfff ça aurait été avec plaisir (je suis de aix) mais peux pas because exams fin janvier
peut être une autre fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

Bonne idee que ce rassemblement. Je creche a cote d'AIX. Il me faut juste un petit peu de temps pour prevoir de me liberer.


----------



## Tyler (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bargi:
*Bonne idee que ce rassemblement. Je creche a cote d'AIX. Il me faut juste un petit peu de temps pour prevoir de me liberer.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas de blems Bargi,de toute façon,normalement,ça devrait se faire Samedi après midi.


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2002)

Mais tu es super motivé, dis-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je la vois bien, la réunion des grincheux post-keynote, moi


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2002)

[l'un de mes rares double post. c'est la fatigue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## Tyler (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Mais tu es super motivé, dis-moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je la vois bien, la réunion des grincheux post-keynote, moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai beaucoup aimé là keynote.

TipTop...Et ce nouveau Imac est un pur ordi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*[l'un de mes rares double post. c'est la fatigue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

[08 janvier 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

No comment


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

arf .. j'ai pu uivi cette affaire de reunion ... 

c'est cense etre quand  ? ou ? commment ?
etc .. pi pour dark et max a mon avi c sans probleme mais ... faut kan mem leur demander ... peut etre qu ils sont po dispo ... faut voir ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

moi j'peut venir mais le blem c que n'est pas de portable


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par az1533:
*moi j'peut venir mais le blem c que n'est pas de portable    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout le monde est accépté avec portable ou sans,

Non en fait,il faut une config minimum pour venir : 
Processeur G4 !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je disais juste que ce qui possedaient des portables pouvaient éventuellement les apporter car ce serait cool de s'échanger quelques trucs...


Allez,vous êtes tous les bienvenus.

Au fait,je ne sais pas encore vraiment ou cela va se passer...

Le New Delhi près de l'escale Borely ou alors le café du musée d'art contemporain (MAC) mais je crois qu'il est fermé...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref...Faites moi des propositions de lieu sympatoches si vous en connaissez...

Je rappelle que ça se passera le samedi 12 Janvier 2002 à partir de 15H environ (mais j'arriverai surement un peu avant,d'autre peuvent faire pareil).
Et peut-être cela se prolongera-t-il vers la soirée ??? Qui c'est  ?







[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## jfr (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Rien à branler de vos réunions Macin'Tupperware, où l'on boit de la mauvaise bière, où l'on se sent le centre du monde parceque l'on as 11 neuneus pas complètements téléchargés du système qui courent après un ballon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (équipe connue seulemnt dans cette région du monde faut il noter   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

eh eh eh! en pleine forme le Grib!


----------



## bateman (10 Janvier 2002)

et les montpelliérains? y font quoi? y sont invités? ou bien?

come on!


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*et les montpelliérains? y font quoi? y sont invités? ou bien?

come on!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors, là, avec grand grand grand plaisir mon ptit Bateman !

Pas de blems !

Et remmene ton Ti Ti, comme ça on se fait des échanges !!!!! yaaaaahoooooo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

Tyler,
et dans la lounge du Red Lion c pas bien ?? y'a des canapés, des tables, et samedi aprem y'aura personne !
je dis ca mais je peux pas venir personne veut aller passer mon oral de droit de la concurrence à ma place ?????


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2002)

Arf Tyler (tiens encore un type aussi fan que moi de Fight Club ? ?? et oui avec la signature : C'est votre sang sur votre chemise ? Heu...En partie oui... : TERRIBLE).


Bref,en fait excellent idée,le Red Lion c'est pas mal,le bon pub Irlandé,et puis il est vrai qu'il y a de grands table,et c'est juste à coté du New Delhi donc au pire,on pourra se décider la bas entre l'un ou l'autre...


Tout le monde c'est ou c'est ?

Qui emmene son portable ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

argh Tyler (fan de Fight Club aussi, excellent!)
il faut que j'arrête de lire ces post sinon je vais planter un jour de révision!
pfiou il va me falloir du courage!
sinon t'en referas des AES hein Tyler, t'en referas ????


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2002)

Oui,si celui fonctionne bien (et il n'y a pas de raison qu'il fonctionne mal) on en refera un autre bien evidemment...

Mais déjà, on va faire celui là,j'espère qu'il y aura plein de monde !!!!!!!!!!


Bon,alors,RED LION ou New Delhi les amis ? Ou bien autre suggestion ????


Il me faudra aussi un post avec marqué : "je viens sur" pour ce qui vienne sur,je vais faire une liste comme ça je pourrai déjà me faire une idée.


Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

salut tyler , moi sa marangerait mieux si vous faite sa vers le vieux port pres de chez moi , parceque RED LION ou New Delhi moi je ne voie pas ou sa se trouve   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ok sa marche pour le vieux port


----------



## Tyler (11 Janvier 2002)

Non,je pense qu'il vaut mieux faire,dans le huitième ou neuvième parce que la grande ville,moi,ça me dit pas : il y a trop de passage et de monde,c'est pas très tranquille...
Et perso,si il y en a qui prenne leurs portables...Il vaut mieux un quartier plus "tranquille" parce que se balader en ville avec l'appareil...C'est pas rassurant.


Donc ça se ferait au new delhi,en plus c'est en face de la mer,c'est plus sympa,et c'est un beau bar !

New Delhi
215 AVENUE PIERRE MENDES FRANCE 
13008 MARSEILLE
PLAN

Bref,qui vient sur ?
Il faut faire une liste,on est à deux jours du rassemblement,alors merci de vous reveillez !!!


----------



## dakar (11 Janvier 2002)

salut Tyler, moi aussi je suis à Marseille !
vais surveiller ton lieu final de RV (c'est plutôt obscur  !..pour l'instant.) et tacherai d'y aller,  juste pour voir la tête sympa que vous avez vous autres,  vu que j'ai toujours eu de l'aide quand j'en  ai demandé à ceux de MacG..., et que moi, n'ayant qu'un modeste Imac 35O  OS9 qui me suffit largement, je ne pourrai donc rien vous apprendre...et  vu que je vous suis reconnaissance de me faire souvent rigoler  quand je vous lis , tous affairés à  frimer devant les autres avec vos supers modèles récents,  dont je me demande parfois  si ce n'est pas juste pour faire les gros malins que vous les achetez (enfin, que vous dites!...vu leur prix !!...)
donc,  étant une réelle utilisatrice du  Imac,  que j'apprécie fort,  et toujours disposée à apprendre quelque chose de neuf,  j'irai peut-être encore vous  écouter...
Salut !


----------



## Tyler (11 Janvier 2002)

Dakar,est-ce que tu crois serieusement que c'est parce que tu as une machine modeste,qu'automatiquement,tu n'auras rien à nous apprendre ?

Je n'y crois pas une seule seconde !
On ne mesure pas la valeur d'un macuser à sa bécane ! Et même si ton Imac n'est pas le dernier modèle,il est tout de même génial !!!

Alors ne dit pas de bêtises,on a tous à apprendre de quelqu'un d'autre ! Et tu seras la bienvenue !

Et puis si tu continues à croire que tu n'as rien à nous apprendre,peut-être que nous,on aura à t'apprendre ? ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à l'endroit,ce sera bien le New Delhi à 95% puisqu'apparement,personne n'est vraiment contre.

Voilà, alors à Samedi,au New Delhi Dakar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : On n'achète pas le dernier modèle pour frimer (même si il y a toujours un peu de ça LOL non je plaisante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , on l'achète surtout probablement parce qu'on en a besoin mais aussi parce que je vois pas pourquoi on s'en priverait si on peu se le permettre ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ) non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2002)

comme moi j'ai beaucoups a aprendre ( de chose a vous demander )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'y serait sant faute


----------



## Tyler (11 Janvier 2002)

Ok,

J'y serais à partir de 14h30-45.

Ok,donc liste :


-Az1533
-Moi (ben vi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-Dakar
-...?


J'attend la confirmation des autres pour éditer la liste.
Merci.

[10 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## dakar (11 Janvier 2002)

ça c'est sûr que j'ai encore des tas de choses à apprendre des autres,  je le constate chaque fois que j'allume ma belle machine! ....dont toutes les questions ne sont pas encore résolues  

tiens, tu pourrais m'apprendre comment diable tu t'y prends pour incorporer des tas de  jolies smilies à tes messages, 
 pour  les agrémenter  !

je n'ai pas trouvé le mode d'emploi..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2002)

ont est que trois sur marseille


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

Mais non,normalement il y a Amok et les autres !


Hooooooohééééééééé !

REVEILLEZ VOUS C'est DEMAIN !!!

J'aimerai savoir qui viens sur à part Dakar,Az,et moi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2002)

moi se que je voie c qu'ils sont tous endormi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 est que dimanche , non , lundi ils vont tous dire ha met moi ont ne ma rien dit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2002)

si ont est que trois ce n'est meme pas la peine


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

C'est clair !


Faut que l'on soit au moins 5 ou 6 minimum !

Mais bon sang,ou sont-ils passés tous les autres ?
Ceux de la première page du sujet !

Mais bon sang c'est pas vrai...

Tu me diras,il n'est que 18:00 laissons les rentrer chez eux les ptits,et pis faut qui zallume leur zordi et kisssconekt kesstu croua ça prend du temps tout ça !







Bon faudrait quand même pensez à vous reveillez tous !
Moi j'ai reservé ma journée de samedi,alors s'il vous plais,faites moi plaisir !

Allez ! Du nerf !

Manque plus que trois personnes,et on sera 6,j'espère qu'il y en aura plus !!!


----------



## Xav' (12 Janvier 2002)

Si, si, ça vaut la peine !
Commencez par trois personnes, montrez-nous que c'était super, et vous saurez encore plus de monde qui se joindra à vous les fois suivantes.
(j'avais envisagé de le faire, mais j'ai pas mal de chats à fouetter en ce moment... sorry).

On attends des photos


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

Ouais,en parlant de ça personne n'a un appareil photo numerique ?

Ce serait nettement plus simple...


Ouais,même à trois ça peut être sympa,mais ce serait mieux d'être plus...!

Allez les autres !
Hurry up !

Az...moi même à trois je suis partant même si ça fait pas beaucoup...m'enfin j'osais pas te le dire...Mouarf,ça ferait une micro conference mais bon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2002)

ha ouhai meme si ont n'est que nous deux tyler , moi j'me pointe a 14h 30 ou 15 heures


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

Ok je voulais organiser ça serieux...Mais bon...tant pis..

Ceux qui veulent viennent et puis c'est tout LOL.
Il y aura déjà mon pote AZ héhé...
Dakar est aussi attendu.
Pour le reste je sais pas trop...Mais j'espère qu'ils viendront.

ok...J'y serais à Partir de 14h30-45.

Signe de reconnaissance : Brun,cole roulé,long manteau façon matrix j'attendrai sur la rive pile en face du new delhi (plus simple de se reconnaitre si on est d'abord à part).
Parfait.

Héhé.
On va s'éclatouiller...Macday ! Yeah !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2002)

le seul arabe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que tu verra dans le 8 em ( s'est pour sa que je t'avait demander de venir pres de mets freres vers le vieux port , car dans le 8 em je ne serait pas trops a laisse ) , en face le new delhi , avec des lunette sa sera moi , ok


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

t'as quoi comme mac az ?
Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?

[11 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

Au fait,si on est que deux,et que les autres ne se reveille pas,j'ai réfléchie,il faudrait mieux remettre...

Parce que franchement,le mieux c'est quand on est plein...
Et autant se déplacer,autant se déplacer parce qu'on est plein...

On attend jusqu'à ce soir 21 heures,et si ce soir personne se reveille...on remmet ça parce que franchement,j'imaginai plus un truc à pleins plutot qu'un truc à deux...

Le mieux c'est lorsqu'il y a du monde franchement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2002)

s'est vraiment domage si ont ne fait pas sa demain est bien tampis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( j'esperre que tu na pas eu peur de moi , moi j'n'ai pas eu peur d'allez dans le 8 em , quoi un peu si ) ok ont regarde jusqu'a 21 h est si il ni a que nous deux  est ben tu m'ecrit un mail pour confirmation de l'annulation ok , pour ma machine j'ai un imac 400 dv avec zip 250


----------



## Tyler (12 Janvier 2002)

Ca va pas ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurai peur de toi ?Il n'y a aucune raison.

Je pense cela tout simplement parce que je suis un peu décourager qu'après tous les efforts que j'ai fait pour que cela se fasse,je vois que seulement une seule personne est vraiment motivé à part moi et on est la veille...Alors bon...

Moi quand je vois la facilité avec laquelle ils organisent ça à Paris,je suis completement abasourdi...

Decidement dès que je peux je me barre à Paris vite fait,parce que les marseillais et la motivation,ça fait pas un beau couple apparemment...

C'est vraiment dommage,je peux te dire que ça me gave parce que j'imaginais déjà le truc : la mini apple expo avec pleins de gens (au moins 5 : et c'est pas beaucoup...)...

Bref...

J'aimerai vraiment que la première fois soit la bonne comme ça cela donnerai envie d'en refaire une autre,alors que si on est deux,ben c'est plus pareil (je ne dis pas que c'est pas bien mais c'est plus pareil)...le truc du rassemblement,c'est bien d'être au moins 5,là ouais c'est chouette...

Arf...

Je suis un peu triste de voir que ça risque de pas se faire...








[11 janvier 2002 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## bateman (12 Janvier 2002)

moi j'y serai pas Tyler.

au moins je te réponds? oui.

grosse semaine de boulot, naze, pas trop anvie de bouger et un collègue me propose deux de formations FCP chez lui avec du vin.

je ne peux refuser.


----------



## dakar (16 Janvier 2002)

Tyler, t'es un type sympa,  ne sois pas trop  découragé si ton projet de réunion n'a pas marché ; car il faut se rendre à l'évidence,  nous tous (ou presque), on se rencontre volontiers sur   nos écrans pour discuter ensemble,  et apparemment, ça, ça marche bien...,car on peut  parler de tout et échanger des idées, de cette façon ;  mais se déplacer  pour aller voir nos tronches, qu'est-ce que ça peut apporter de plus, pour faire marcher nos machines ??

Je suppose que c'est   la  raison...

donc,  garde le moral,  vieux frère marseillais,  et continue à  venir  ici nous faire  partager  ton expérience  et   ton ouverture d'esprit.
Amicalement,


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dakar:
* il faut se rendre à l'évidence,  nous tous (ou presque), on se rencontre volontiers sur   nos écrans pour discuter ensemble,  et apparemment, ça, ça marche bien...,car on peut  parler de tout et échanger des idées, de cette façon ;  mais se déplacer  pour aller voir nos tronches, qu'est-ce que ça peut apporter de plus, pour faire marcher nos machines ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour les faire marcher rien ou presque mais pour faire ùmarcher nos petites machines cervicales, c'est efficace : voir AE sauvage3 par exemple!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

Mes tiots quinquins, i sré ptêt bien qu'nous aut' d'euch nord on organise une aes dans eune d'nos bonnes villes!

au hasard Lille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ce qui permettrait de faire venir nos amis belges qui vivent po trop loin d'euch séparation administrative entre gens d'euch même linguage.

allez pour être sérieux, pourquoi ne pas organiser dans le Nord Pas de Calais Picardie Belgique une petite rencontre, elle pourrait même intéresser nos amis parisiens, certains sont habitués à nos mousses flamandes et wallones.

je propose Lille car c'est une ville facilement accessible (ya même un peu trop d'autoroute à mon gout). 

Pour la date, je propose qu'elle soit discutée ici mais certains déja ne peuvent pas avant le 25 juin, c'est loin mais ça a le mérite de libérer les étudiants.

et pour le lieu, nos amis de Rijsel choisiront!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les Picards, je peux faire navette de St Quentin et prendre quelques amiénois au passage (même si je pense que le baax et toine passeront par là)

alors j'attends au minimum des réactions de VMU, TheBig (mon Jan!), RV, Baax, Toine, macinside en serait aussi, Djibi aussi c'est un ouikinde.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, voilà, l'idée est lancée à vous de jouer!


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2002)

C'est qui ne boit pas pour ramener les autres ? pas moi en tout caes


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

Après le 25 juin, c'est jouable pour moi aussi, si c'est durant des _congés de fin de semaine_, (ouikinde pour les inimes). 

Et alors si The Big est là, alors je ne manquerais ca pour rien au monde!!


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

hep les nordistes, vous vous cachez?


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

C'est possible, je crois que ma touingo pourra le faire... Si je ne bosse pas!
Je serai enchanté de faire la connaissance de nos amis frontaliers. Et si le DUDE est déjà en vacances, c'est pas grave, on viendra lui faire coucou dans sa caravane, parait que maman Lebowsky fait de délicieuses crêpes à la bière...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
* parait que maman Lebowsky fait de délicieuses crêpes à la bière...      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arrrrgggghhhhh !!!!!!

Pourquoi c'est si loin de chez moi


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

Parce qu'abondance de bière rend les vents volages...!
... mpfffpmmpfpffmffffpmfmfpfpfmfp!

... Non Lucky luke! Pas le Hamburger aux oignons! pas ça... Non! C'est promi, j'arrête...

... mfpfpfmmpfpffmfmffpfpffffmfmfpfffm...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*hep les nordistes, vous vous cachez?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oulà! Du calme! J'suis au boulot moi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon si vous acceptez qu'un liégeois viennent vous serrez la pince, je viens...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

Le DUDE t'as donné la permission de 21H?


----------



## legritch (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*

Oulà! Du calme! J'suis au boulot moi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon si vous acceptez qu'un liégeois viennent vous serrez la pince, je viens...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merde, je me suis trahi moi!!! Imbécile!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*
Bon si vous acceptez qu'un liégeois viennent vous serrez la pince, je viens...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Boudiou ! Déjà qu'un fils naturel ça fait beaucoup ... mais un liéééégeois en plus ... en pur flamand, je suis maudit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quant à l'AE nordiste, fin juin ça me paraît bon (à confirmer, bien entendu !)
Amitiés à tous,
thebig


----------



## legritch (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Le DUDE t'as donné la permission de 21H?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui et celle de 6h. Nomdîdjû!! Encore une (voir ci-dessus) qui va se retrouver dans les brèves du Bar...


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*

Arrrrgggghhhhh !!!!!!

Pourquoi c'est si loin de chez moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sinon, il reste celle de ma maman ici on ne fait les crêpes qu'à la bière *forcément!*





sinon, ya aussi les _*ficelles picardes*_ que tu devrais goüter mon cher Jean-iMarc!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
Boudiou ! Déjà qu'un fils naturel ça fait beaucoup ... mais un liéééégeois en plus ... en pur flamand, je suis maudit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben dis donc, sympa ça!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'inquiète P'pa j'ai quand même de ton sang dans les veines et ik zal zeer blij als ik uw een "goede dag" zeggen.


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*

Oulà! Du calme! J'suis au boulot moi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon si vous acceptez qu'un liégeois viennent vous serrez la pince, je viens...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Liégeois, chien policier, 101 dalmatiens, tout le monde qui peut, viendez!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour les courageux, ya toujours les _moul'-friiiitees_ avec de la bièèère ou un _Waterzoi de Poulet ou de poisson_!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais par pitié, on oublie d'avance le Pot'je Vleesch (buuurrrppp!)_


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*
Ben dis donc, sympa ça!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'inquiète P'pa j'ai quand même de ton sang dans les veines et ik zal zeer blij als ik uw een "goede dag" zeggen.









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

teu vas vouèr ti, j'vas t'keusier ein pikérd, en'va ti point comprindre sko j'racointe!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma j'te seuhaite en bielle jeurnée aussi!  ;


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*
ik zal zeer blij als ik uw een "goede dag" zeggen.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'crois que le 'tit dude a bu trop de bière éventée...

J'espère que milou sera dans le coin pour me faire la traduction...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sinon, il reste celle de ma maman ici on ne fait les crêpes qu'à la bière forcément!





sinon, ya aussi les ficelles picardes que tu devrais goüter mon cher Jean-iMarc!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tant pis, je vais me rabatre sur un pontarlier en apéro, une choucroute, un morceau de comté, un peu de cancoillotte, et un kugelopf, le tout arrosé d'un petit riesling.

burp !


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*

Tant pis, je vais me rabatre sur un pontarlier en apéro, une choucroute, un morceau de comté, un peu de cancoillotte, et un kugelopf, le tout arrosé d'un petit riesling.

burp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu pas par La Cluse-et-Mijoux, aie une toute petite pensée pour moi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et rappelle-toi, n'a le droit de pisser en haut du Grand Taureau que celui qui a bu trop d'anisette!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

J'crois que le 'tit dude a bu trop de bière éventée...

J'espère que milou sera dans le coin pour me faire la traduction... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas de problème je parlerai "international"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ne t'inquiète pas Rantanplan, tu sais bien que tu es notre meilleur ami...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

teu vas vouèr ti, j'vas t'keusier ein pikérd, en'va ti point comprindre sko j'racointe!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma j'te seuhaite en bielle jeurnée aussi!  ;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais si je te comprend...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans un autre vie nous avions déjà discuté de ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je te souhaite aussi une belle journée et j'attend la date définitive avec impatience...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

Rantanplan : chien inutile donc INDISPENSABLE.

_Haaaaa... ça fait du bien de temps en temps..._


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*

Mais si je te comprend...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans un autre vie nous avions déjà discuté de ça...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je te souhaite aussi une belle journée et j'attend la date définitive avec impatience...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

si tu pas par La Cluse-et-Mijoux, aie une toute petite pensée pour moi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, certainement en descendant à la SAES.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
et rappelle-toi, n'a le droit de pisser en haut du Grand Taureau que celui qui a bu trop d'anisette!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## baax (27 Avril 2002)

On pourrait pas aller à Ostende plutot !
AES moules frites bord de mer belge belge !!! Ce serait pas plus sympa ?? Le bon air de la mer du nord   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nous changerait des rades enfumés des métropoles bruyantes !!!


On invite Albert à boire une gueuze avec nous ??


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*On pourrait pas aller à Ostende plutot !
AES moules frites bord de mer belge belge !!! Ce serait pas plus sympa ?? Le bon air de la mer du nord    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nous changerait des rades enfumés des métropoles bruyantes !!!


On invite Albert à boire une gueuze avec nous ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pourquoi Albert a un Python? alley hein, m'racontes pas d'sornettes!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Rantanplan : chien inutile donc INDISPENSABLE.

Haaaaa... ça fait du bien de temps en temps...












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ohhh... Notre 'tanplan qui fait une ch'tite déprime?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un séance de grattage derrière l'oreille?


----------



## baax (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Pourquoi Albert a un Python? alley hein, m'racontes pas d'sornettes!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Frime pas alèm !! Y'a pas 5 minutes tu savais même pas qui était Albert !!!! Quand DaBig va apprendre ça, t'as intérêt à numéroter tes abattis !!


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

Frime pas alèm !! Y'a pas 5 minutes tu savais même pas qui était Albert !!!! Quand DaBig va apprendre ça, t'as intérêt à numéroter tes abattis !!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Albert, ce serait pas plutôt la petite ville picarde où ils font les carénages avant des airbus?


----------



## baax (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Albert, ce serait pas plutôt la petite ville picarde où ils font les carénages avant des airbus?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca va faire du monde sur la plage d'Ostende !!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*

Ohhh... Notre 'tanplan qui fait une ch'tite déprime?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un séance de grattage derrière l'oreille?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... À l'idée de me retrouver en face de ton 'pa, j'suis ému...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

... À l'idée de me retrouver en face de ton 'pa, j'suis ému...













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te comprend, moi aussi...


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

J'espère qu'il amènera avec lui quelques oppossums...
Depuis le temps qu'il en parle... J'aimerai bien en déguster un ou deux, bien grillés avec une bonne bière ça descend tout seul!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

Bon... exceptionnellement, je poste ici pour vous dire que si vous voulez que ça se passe sur Lille, je m'occupe de la logistique ! 

Rijsel Powwwaaa !

@+


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

Décidement, j'crois que j'aime bien les chats moi...!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
* exceptionnellement, je poste ici*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouioui, exceptionnellement, parceque je suis le seul chat autorisé dans ce bar, non mais!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rantan te fait déjà des avances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Quel chien indigne!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

_Qu'est-ce que ça peut être jaloux un chat tout de même..._


----------



## legritch (27 Avril 2002)

Bon, alors je prendrai Little avec moi (si je viens, il vient c'est comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et on se pointe à Lille... Ou Ostende? Le plus dur ça va être de la décoller de sa copine, depuis qu'il est avec Lucie-qui-dit-oui, je vous raconte pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais elle est sympa, elle est pas contraire comme fille...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gritche:
*Le plus dur ça va être de la décoller de sa copine, depuis qu'il est avec Lucie-qui-dit-oui, je vous raconte pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais elle est sympa, elle est pas contraire comme fille...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux dire, en bon français, elle est pas contraignante, non?? Moi, avec mon gros minet qui s'est entiché de Manon, c'est encore plus embetant...


----------



## legritch (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Tu veux dire, en bon français, elle est pas contraignante, non?? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Effectivement, je viens de regarder dans le dico, c'est un belgicisme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'aurais dû dire _contrariante_. C'est quand même marrant toutes ces expressions inconnues d'une région ou d'un pays à l'autre.


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2002)

que ce soit lille, peronne, ostende, de panne... et pourquoi pas hazebrouck D) , je devrais pouvoir en etre !


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*que ce soit lille, peronne, ostende, de panne... et pourquoi pas hazebrouck D) , je devrais pouvoir en etre !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et pourquoi Péronne ou Hazebrouck, j'vous l'demande moi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es rentré mon guif?


----------



## RV (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*que ce soit lille, peronne, ostende, de panne... et pourquoi pas hazebrouck D) , je devrais pouvoir en etre !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Lille ou de panne ?
pourquoi pas
a de panne il y a la mer, c'est peut-être mieux


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Lille ou de panne ?
pourquoi pas
a de panne il y a la mer, c'est peut-être mieux*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ayé, ils voient l'été et nos nordistes veulent aller à la plage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon ya toujours ch'Baie d'Somme!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2002)

On aura pas assez de deux mois pour se fixer un lieu si ça continu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Rantanplan : chien inutile donc INDISPENSABLE.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Miaouuuu... 'en suis la preuve vivante.... S'il me quitte, les mecs, je suis pas sur de survive.... MIIIIIAAAAAAOUUUUUUU, tu me manque, Rantan, reviens vite de ouikende!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

Gros minet, le flood c'est bien mais dans le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

Sont pas farouches ici ! Pas question que je risque ma rondelle pour un chien, fût-il celui de Lucky Luke... Si c'est pour tirer plus vite que son ombre... Bon et cette niche, Maître Alèm ?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BackCat:
*Sont pas farouches ici ! Pas question que je risque ma rondelle pour un chien, fût-il celui de Lucky Luke... Si c'est pour tirer plus vite que son ombre... Bon et cette niche, Maître Alèm ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

héhé, sont même plutots étranges dans le coin!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la niche? elle est par là


----------



## RV (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*On aura pas assez de deux mois pour se fixer un lieu si ça continu...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il suffit de choisir :
Je vote de panne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas loin et je n'ai qu'à suivre la mer


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (30 Avril 2002)

EH ! Attendez-moi !!!!
j'arrrrrrriiiiive


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Vieux Mac-User:
*EH ! Attendez-moi !!!!
j'arrrrrrriiiiive    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'en as mis du temps


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*D)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un smiley belge.
Quel esprit d'à propos !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D)


----------



## legritch (4 Mai 2002)

Bon. Faut remonter un peu le sujet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de mes compatriotes se proposer pour cette AES. Qui qu'c'est-y qui vient? Mmmm?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. :Où il est le Dude?


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

Vite une date que je pose mes vacances !


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

une date et un lieu


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Liégeois, chien policier, 101 dalmatiens, tout le monde qui peut, viendez! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ok!


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*
ok!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on va pouvoir mettre un visage sur ton pseudo


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*
on va pouvoir mettre un visage sur ton pseudo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
pourquoi, tu sais mettre un visage sur tous les autres pseudos?


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*
pourquoi, tu sais mettre un visage sur tous les autres pseudos? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non c'est juste que, inspiré par ton pseudo, je m'étais laissé aller à une mauvaise plaisanterie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon je t'imaginais pas comme cela. Remarque en y réfléchissant ça explique pas mal de choses


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*Non c'est juste que, inspiré par ton pseudo, je m'étais laissé aller à une mauvaise plaisanterie    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon je t'imaginais pas comme cela. Remarque en y réfléchissant ça explique pas mal de choses   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_La bave du crapaud n'atteind pas la blanche colombe..._


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*


La bave du crapaud n'atteind pas la blanche colombe...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh tu sais parfois ça se passe mal pour les blanches colombes. regarde Mars Attack !


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*Oh tu sais parfois ça se passe mal pour les blanches colombes. regarde Mars Attack !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
glups!

je serais assez curieux de voir les têtes de tous ces braves gens, moi aussi...
d'autant que j'ai pleins d'idées assez précises sur chacun...
ca peut etre trèèèès intéressant...


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*
glups!

je serais assez curieux de voir les têtes de tous ces braves gens, moi aussi...
d'autant que j'ai pleins d'idées assez précises sur chacun...
ca peut etre trèèèès intéressant...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pleins ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est le "no comment" du jour


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

tûûûût oeuf où deux mag oeufs le?


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

Non


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

si tu le dis...


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*




si tu le dis...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça s'est vu ?


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

nan...

bon j'arrrête, sinon alèm va dire que j'ai fait partir son sujet en couille, et il aurait raison...
d'autant que c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse...


----------



## Alain (6 Mai 2002)

Pour revenir sur le sujet, moi ze viendra !

Et je peux prendre 3 personnes de Bruxelles. Je veux bien faire le Bob.


----------



## decoris (6 Mai 2002)

moi je suis de nivelles... c'est sur la route de lille, non?


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2002)

Au faite c'est quoi la date ?


----------



## decoris (6 Mai 2002)

après le 25 juin...


----------



## Alain (7 Mai 2002)

decus, si t'as pas de caisse, je veux bien passer te prendre.

Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est comment ça fonctionne une AES, si y faut prendre des bécanes, sa borne airport, si c'est comme un club, etc...

Alain


----------



## decoris (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain:
*decus, si t'as pas de caisse, je veux bien passer te prendre.

Alain*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

meci! 
en fait j'ai une caisse, mais elle a 18 ans et j'ai pas trop confiance... si tu veux je peux venir jusque BXL (ou  sur le parking du méga resto de nivelles sud, vu que tu passes en dessous...)
enfin, on a le temps...

et puis moi aussi je voudrais bien savoir comment ca se passe une AES. et pis ca veut dire quoi AES?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain:
*decus, si t'as pas de caisse, je veux bien passer te prendre.

Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est comment ça fonctionne une AES, si y faut prendre des bécanes, sa borne airport, si c'est comme un club, etc...

Alain*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bin une AES c'est une rencontre d'utilisateurs macs, on peut prendre ses bécanes, sa borne airport (même si sans accès le firewire est plus rapide), on devient membre en venant, c'est tout simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




certains disent que c'est une bonne occasion de boire un coup et ils ont raison!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*et puis moi aussi je voudrais bien savoir comment ca se passe une AES. et pis ca veut dire quoi AES?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis donc, si t'avais regardé les sujets en novembre 2001 tu saurais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour toute question, voir ici!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
dis donc, si t'avais regardé les sujets en novembre 2001 tu saurais&#8230;    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour toute question, voir ici!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok, zai vu...
merci


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;decus pas la&gt;:
*

ok, zai vu...
merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de rien!


----------



## pasgrumf (16 Mai 2002)

Le sujet m'avait echappe... si  vous acceptez un bruxellaire de plus... je serai bien volontie de la partie.... avec une p'tite preference pour les crevettes Ostendaises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sans vouloir influancer les jurés...
10 jours s de retard... je dois bosser un peu moins...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cypher:
*Le sujet m'avait echappe... si  vous acceptez un bruxellaire de plus... je serai bien volontie de la partie.... avec une p'tite preference pour les crevettes Ostendaises   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sans vouloir influancer les jurés...
10 jours s de retard... je dois bosser un peu moins...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon l'aes nordiste se déplacerait vers Ostende?  Moules fritttessss?


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bon l'aes nordiste se déplacerait vers Ostende?  Moules fritttessss?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une fois !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,
Question d'un beotien c'est quoi une AES,
Suggestion pourquoi pas la braderie de?


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par beber:
*Bonjour,
Question d'un beotien c'est quoi une AES,
Suggestion pourquoi pas la braderie de?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

reponse la : http://www.aesauvage.org/ 
Ou cherche a "aes" dans le bar


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

l'AES Nordiste sera organisée 15 jours maximum après l'AES7, faites vos jeux!!


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*l'AES Nordiste sera organisée 15 jours maximum après l'AES7, faites vos jeux!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est quand l'AES7?
Pour Ostende il vaut mieux en Juin, avant les moules ne sont pas top.
Au sujet de la Belgique, quelqu'un a-t-il vu Decus? Sur le forum, j'entends.


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*l'AES Nordiste sera organisée 15 jours maximum après l'AES7, faites vos jeux!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dur


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

C'est quand l'AES7?
Pour Ostende il vaut mieux en Juin, avant les moules ne sont pas top.
Au sujet de la Belgique, quelqu'un a-t-il vu Decus? Sur le forum, j'entends.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AES7 fin juin parait-il donc AES Nordiste après!!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

au fait, puisque les plus grands amoureux d'outre-quiévrain nous réclame Ostende, ya pas quelqu'un qui pourrait faire du repérage??


----------



## RV (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

AES7 fin juin parait-il donc AES Nordiste après!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En juillet? T'as pas peur qu'il fasse trop chaud?


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

En juillet? T'as pas peur qu'il fasse trop chaud?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vous n'aurez qu'à mettre des ticheurtes!!


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (21 Mai 2002)

Sur les murs d'Ostende, on peut lire :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> _"Franse ratten, buiten !"_ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est la nouvelle europe


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Vieux Mac-User:
*Sur les murs d'Ostende, on peut lire :

C'est la nouvelle europe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qui veut dire?


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*au fait, puisque les plus grands amoureux d'outre-quiévrain nous réclame Ostende, ya pas quelqu'un qui pourrait faire du repérage??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

peu être the big .


----------



## le chapelier fou (21 Mai 2002)

Pas sûre, il a piscine réeducation ce jour là,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## legritch (21 Mai 2002)

Non. Rien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

qui veut dire?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qu'ils souffrent d'une invasion de rongeurs et qu'ils aimeraient s'en débarasser.


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)




----------



## legritch (22 Mai 2002)

Hé, faut pas déprimer pour ça, des cons y'en a partout... On va pas laisser une minorité foutre en l'air l'AES nordiste.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gritche]


----------



## RV (22 Mai 2002)

Et puis Ostende c'est beau.
Plus joli en hiver qu'au mois de juillet, certes.
Pour le repérage, je n'y vais pas très souvent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre ce WE, j'étais à Brugge


----------



## decoris (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*
Au sujet de la Belgique, quelqu'un a-t-il vu Decus? Sur le forum, j'entends.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je bosse pour mes exam...
je vous manque?








allez, @+, j'y retourne!


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (22 Mai 2002)

Il y a 20-25 ans, je me souviens d'un petit bar près du port tenu par un certain Mario top cool. Ambiance et bonne humeur étaient alors au rendez-vous (mais il doit être mort aujourd'hui, snif). Ça s'appelait "Chez Mario", étonnant non ?


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*nos amis de Rijsel*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A côté de Turnhout, il y a un bled qui se nomme "Lille" et c'est son nom flamand ! (ça me scie). Je suppose qu'on doit traduire par Rit-seul en français ?


----------



## RV (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Vieux Mac-User:
*Il y a 20-25 ans, je me souviens d'un petit bar près du port tenu par un certain Mario top cool. Ambiance et bonne humeur étaient alors au rendez-vous (mais il doit être mort aujourd'hui, snif). Ça s'appelait "Chez Mario", étonnant non ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il nous parle d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître.


----------



## RV (14 Juin 2002)

Pou!
en 4ème page qu'il était


----------



## RV (18 Juin 2002)

faut lui mettre un élastique, sinon elle va repartir au fin fond des pages en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à un PC pour planter.
pourquoi au fait?
sérieusement, on en parle plus c'est normal?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

Alors, quand est-ce que nos amis bretons nous organisent une aes?? Ca pourrait me faire une escuse pour y aller!! 

Allez, les gars!! Je sais d'experience qu'il y a beaucoup de mac en BZH!! Donc vous devriez pouvoir être un petit nombre de départ, pour se lancer!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je reserve 500 fr de billet de train ds mon compte en banque pour vous, les gars!!


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2002)

Je ne viens que si _il y a du chouchen a volonté (vient faire un tour a lambé) _


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Je ne viens que si il y a du chouchen a volonté (vient faire un tour a lambé) 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiete pas pour ça, c'est compris dans le prix des t-shirts!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Je ne viens que si il y a du chouchen a volonté (vient faire un tour a lambé) 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben vu l'entousiasme, je crois qu'on va se retrouver à deux...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2002)

Hello,

On en a déjà vaguement parlé, puis plus rien,... Donc je fais un poste un éventuel intéressé.

Samedi 21 et dimanche 22, Einbert et moi même allons nous faire une tournée en montagne. Donc avis aux éventuelles intéressés, vous êtes la bienvenue.

Donc le programme est :

- Départ le samedi après le diner (on est en Suisse donc /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif direction l'Erié, un parking à environ 1800/1700 mètres au dessus du village de Fully (ché moa) en Valais.

- Selon les marcheurs il faut compter entre 1heure et 1h30 de à pied jusqu'à l'alpage de Sorniot à environ 2000m. Région magnifique ou l'on y trouve deux lacs.

- Depuis Sorniot il reste environ 1h/1h30 de marche pour rejoindre la cabane du Fenestral à 2453m. On l'on s'arretera pour dormir et y manger une bonne fondue /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

- Pour les éventuelles intéressés, le lendemain départ pour le sommet de la Dent De Morcles, tout juste pas 3000m, il faut compter à nouveau 1h30 de marche. On y trouve une vue splendide sur toutes les Alpes s'il fait beau... Cervin et Mont Blanc compris (en fait on voit deja le Mont Blanc depuis la fenetre de la cabane /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

- Puis le dimanche après midi retour sur l'Erié,...


Voili Voila... On s'y prend un peu tard peut-etre mais bon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Au moins on aura quand même prévenu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Je pensais à une éventuelle grillade le dimanche à Midi...

Bref... Des infos suplémentaire sur la région ici, dans la rubrique "Porte des Muverans" : http://www.fully.ch/

Quelques photos de la région :


----------



## Einbert (14 Septembre 2002)

Ça va chier /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Oh moins ça sera un week-end plus reposant pour les yeux et le coeur que d'être scotché derrière l'écran, pour une fois /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif . Faudra juste que le temps soit un peu de notre côté ... et de toute façon, même s'il y a un peu de pluie, ce n'est pas ça qui m'arrêtra /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif . Ce n'est que de l'eau après tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif . J'espère que d'autres motivés sentent aussi cet appel de la montagne (pour ceux qui connaient la chanson version tech "Der Berg ruft" ... De l'air pure pour aller croquer une pomme à pleine dent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif .

++


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2002)

Jolie balade dans un joli coin... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J'ajoute quelques infos sur cette belle régioin. En plaine on y trouve le plus grand nombre d'espèces végétales d'Europe. Ceci est dû au fait qu'à cet endroit les courants méditérannéens et nordiques se rejoingent. Il y a aussi des scorpions et des serpents... mais pas de bornes Airport... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Je connais ce coin car je venais souvent *grimper* à *Dorénaz*.


----------



## kisco (14 Septembre 2002)

ouiiiin je peux pas venir, j'ai qqch le samedi aprèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif

mais que ceux qui sont jamais allés là-bas y aillent, c'est vraiment beau!


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Septembre 2002)

Bon ben je pense venir mais je confirme lundi ou mardi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Jolie balade dans un joli coin... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif*



N'est-ce pas ? C'est bô chez moa hein /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Mais ca nous dit pas si tu viens ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2002)

Non désolé, je ne viens pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *En plaine on y trouve le plus grand nombre d'espèces végétales d'Europe. Ceci est dû au fait qu'à cet endroit les courants méditérannéens et nordiques se rejoingent. Il y a aussi des scorpions et des serpents... *


*

Et ca, ca se trouve par  ICI .  *


----------



## simon (15 Septembre 2002)

Examens examens quand tu nous tiens /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif sorry


----------



## Einbert (15 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Et ca, ca se trouve par  ICI .   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ouais, cool, sur le lien en question, j'ai vu une ballade qui durait 5h30 ... on la fait dit ?? Je serais même motiver à la faire en courant pourquoi pas ?

Combien on est alors pour le moment ? 2 sûr, 1 incertain ?

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2002)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais, cool, sur le lien en question, j'ai vu une ballade qui durait 5h30 ... on la fait dit ??*



Chiche ^-^ mais je sais pas de quoi tu parles la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif bref... on en reparlera /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

++

Flo


----------



## Einbert (16 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

Chiche ^-^ mais je sais pas de quoi tu parles la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif bref... on en reparlera /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

++

Flo   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah ben oui, les 5h30 ça nous fera un bon échauffement pour ensuite attaquer la montée jusqu'à la cabane...et même s'il fait un peu nuit, ben 1) tu connais le chemin, 2) on mettra des lampes frontales pour la montée /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif .

++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2002)

Alors on en reste là ? Uniquement les deux, avec la compagnie de Greg peut-etre ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Tous des lopettes ces Suisses du bord du lac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Septembre 2002)

Euh... montagne? comment dire... En quelques mots, c'est un terme auquel je suis allergique /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (Oubliez pas que je suis qu'à 50% suisse, j'ai mon honneur quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)
Bref je préfère m'abrutir derrière mon écran de G4 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

++
Beru


----------



## Einbert (18 Septembre 2002)

Tiens...notre cher Beru qui sort d'une longue létargie survenue lors de l'AE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ... De retour en Suisse alors ??

Plus qu'un chapitre, plus qu'un chapitre....  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Ce n'est pas pour rien que les vrais guerriers, mercenaires sous le temps des Habsbourg, ne venaient pas de la région des Lacs... Tous des vrais montagnards, des vrais de vrais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2002)

Quand on monte à la Dent de Morcles je te montrerais un ancien fort militaire, un ancien dortoire, planté dans les rochers, surplombant la plaine à presque 2900m,... Après on s'étonne qu'Hitler n'a pas voulu attaquer la Suisse...


----------



## Einbert (18 Septembre 2002)

Historiquement, on dit qu'Hitler fit un rapide calcul et en conclut qu'il perdrait 1) Trop de temps à conquérir la Suisse 2) Trop d'hommes ; d'où sa rétisance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif . Politiquement (donc la réalité /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) , les raisons furent me semble-t-il quand même différentes ...

++


----------



## Einbert (18 Septembre 2002)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens...notre cher Beru qui sort d'une longue létargie survenue lors de l'AE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif*



Tiens, je me rends compte que létargie n'est pas le mot que je voulais employer... enfin, Beru aura compris dans le sens que je voulais aller , n'est-il pas ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2002)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> *Politiquement (donc la réalité /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) , les raisons furent me semble-t-il quand même différentes ...*



Pas si sur moi je dis...

http://www.foreigncorrespondent.com/archive/inside_swiss.html

Tiens j ai appri au passage qu on avait fait al guerre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

"In 1940, when America was still neutral to Hitler, Swiss fighters shot down 11 intruding Luftwaffe aircraft. " mdr

++

Flo


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Septembre 2002)

Ca y est... j'ai la confirmation...

Je peux pas venir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Arf ca me fait chier ca...
En tout cas amuser vous bien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2002)

Bon dernier appel, j organise ca demain avec Einbert... Donc pour l instant on est que les deux, bande de naze meme pas capable de lacher leur ordi un week end, que des flaques dans ce monde /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif bouhhh cachez vous /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Bon si y a des motivés, au plus tard me dire demain soir, question de prevoir la bouffe.. Allez pour vous  faire envie... 

Samedi soir c est fondue et dimanche c est steck de cerf /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

++

Flo


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2002)

Je serais bien venu mais ça fait un peu loin pour ce w-e. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2002)

Tu m étonnes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Bref on se fera une orgie à deux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Faut dire que c est ce qu on pensait deja avant de poster la news /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2002)

Bon ben je vous souhaite un bon WE...

Moi aussi ce WE je serai a la montagne dans les montagnes en face (six-blanc) ...
on pourra se faire des signes avec les lampes de poches ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thant (21 Septembre 2002)

Juste avant c'étais moi (Samuel)

C'est la qu'on sera ... (petit chalet a 2000 m)


----------



## kamkil (21 Septembre 2002)

Au fait qui finance le transport?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2002)

Mon Pôpa /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Bon départ chercher Einbert à la gare /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Bon week end bande de larve /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2002)

Vous ferez des photos de cette belle région. On veut aussi en profiter. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2002)

Trop tard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif On vient de rentrer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Alors la SAES numéro 4 vient de s'achever  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  Heurusement qu'on était que deux,on avait plus à boire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Sinon tres bon wouikend,... Et un dernier ptit yahaaouhuuuuuuuhouuuhouuu pour la peine... na /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

++

Flo


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

Un peu gris ce dimanche, quand même, non? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2002)

Aujourd hui non il a fait beau. Sinon hier en montant à la Dent de Morcles on a choppé la grêle... Mais bon rien d'insurmontable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Aujourd hui non il a fait beau. Sinon hier en montant à la Dent de Morcles on a choppé la grêle... Mais bon rien d'insurmontable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



La grêle?... Attention à la foudre et à ses _abeilles_...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2002)

Jamais de foudre par des temps pareils /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Pas assez chaud.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Jamais de foudre par des temps pareils /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Pas assez chaud.  *



Oui c'est vrai t'as raison... c'est plutot en été, de juin à août que c'est le plus fréquent.


----------



## Einbert (23 Septembre 2002)

Cet SAES 4 restera dans les annales de MacG ... Malheureusement seuls 2 personnes pourront en témoignés... on a trouvé du silicium et on s'est fabriqué un petit chip made@cabane du Fénestrel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif .... Ce week-end à vraiment été génial ... La montée à la cabane s'est déroulé sans problèmes, resp. sans pluie . Après une bonne polenta, on est monté à la Dent de Morcles, sous une pluie battante, la grêle, et le tout baigné par un agréable brouillard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif ... la pluie, ce n'est que de l'eau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ... il nous en fallait plus pour nous décourager ... On a fait une petite halte dans ce vieil abri militaire planqué dans les rochers avec un zoli vide juste devant l'entrée ... Arrivé au sommet, superbe vu sur le brouillard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif , puis en redescendant , on est parti à la chasse au trésor ... Et une bonne fondue nous attendait au retour... Et aujourd'hui, ben fallait malheureusement redescendre ... ouinnnnn ... sous le soleil cette fois-ci . On a bien essayé de faire fuire les bouquetins avec nos Youtzés, mais ils ne bronchaient pas... Et j'ai quand même réussié à péter une branche de lunettes de mes Okley en me prenant un petit vole plané (I believe I can fly ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ).
En tous cas, je ne peux que remercier Florent (qui va certainement remonter à la cabane demain ou mardi avec un colonel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) pour ce superbe week-end en montagne, riche en nature, histoire, géologie, et bien sûr amitié /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif .
Donc, ça sera à refaire ... et on pourrait céer une  MAE (Mountain Apple Expo) pour les amoureux de la montagne avant tout et un peu amoureux du mac ... 

++


----------



## Einbert (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thant:</font><hr />* Juste avant c'étais moi (Samuel)

C'est la qu'on sera ... (petit chalet a 2000 m)






*<hr /></blockquote>

Après plus d'une centaine de signaux envoyés en vain, nous avons dû capituler devant le brouillard... Ils ne nous restaient plus qu'une solution : poussée des yioutzés, yodlés et bouélés de tout genre afin de tenter d'établir une communication V2V (voice to voice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) ... Tu nous as entendu ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2002)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> *On a bien essayé de faire fuire les bouquetins avec nos Youtzés, mais ils ne bronchaient pas... *



Pas important on a bien réussi à faire fuire Greg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2002)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> *(...) On a fait une petite halte dans ce vieil abri militaire planqué dans les rochers avec un zoli vide juste devant l'entrée (...)*



Je crois que je vois ou est cet abri... vers le col des Martinets, non? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Pas important on a bien réussi à faire fuire Greg /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca c'est bas florent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Je crois que je vois ou est cet abri... vers le col des Martinets, non? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Absoluement pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif C est à la Grande Vire dessous la Grande Dent De Morcles... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Pas la même...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Absoluement pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif C est à la Grande Vire dessous la Grande Dent De Morcles... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Pas la même...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Celui dont je parle est aussi sur un grande vire... Mais ça fait bien longtemps que j'y suis pas retourné.


----------



## thant (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Einbert:</font><hr />* 

Après plus d'une centaine de signaux envoyés en vain, nous avons dû capituler devant le brouillard... Ils ne nous restaient plus qu'une solution : poussée des yioutzés, yodlés et bouélés de tout genre afin de tenter d'établir une communication V2V (voice to voice /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) ... Tu nous as entendu ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++   *<hr /></blockquote>


Non désoler, on a capter ni de signaux, ni de yioutzés ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
il y avait trop de brouillard et de distance entre nous


----------



## kamkil (15 Décembre 2002)

Noël approchant je prend les devant et je vous propose la date du 28 Décembre, au Lou comme d'habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui est de la partie?


----------



## bouilla (12 Novembre 2002)

pour info, j'ai appris qu'un café avait ouvert a Neuilly sur Seine (Porte Maillot), jusque là rien d'extraordinaire je vous l'accorde, il s'agit en fait du premier café équipé Wi-fi. Le point positif etant que l'acces illimité est gratuit pour les clients du bar puisque l'ART n'a pas encore donné son feut vert officiel pour la commercialisation de cette technologie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







voici un  petit communiqué de presse 

a vous les studios !


----------



## Xav' (12 Novembre 2002)

Si tu avais consulté le Calendrier, tu aurais vu que nous proposons la date du 21 pour une prochaine collation amicale (même le 14 semble plus indiqué en fin de compte).
Le 28 étant au plein milieux de la Foire aux cochons...


----------



## Xav' (12 Novembre 2002)

Bonne idée, mais l'avantage du Lou, ou de tout autre bar, c'est justement qu'il n'y a PAS de connection internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est rigolo de tapoter "en direct" sur les forums ou par ICQ, mais le problème c'est qu'il n'y a personne pour suivre la performance et que certains ne savent maîtriser leur avidité numérique.


----------



## rillettes (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr />* pour info, j'ai appris qu'un café avait ouvert a Neuilly sur Seine (Porte Maillot), jusque là rien d'extraordinaire je vous l'accorde, il s'agit en fait du premier café équipé Wi-fi. Le point positif etant que l'acces illimité est gratuit pour les clients du bar puisque l'ART n'a pas encore donné son feut vert officiel pour la commercialisation de cette technologie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







voici un  petit communiqué de presse 

a vous les studios !   *<hr /></blockquote>
Et on va passer l'Aes à regarder macinside, alem et kamkil à poster sur les forums en live ?


----------



## bouilla (12 Novembre 2002)

bon, je vois que ça ne vous enchante pas vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai entendu parler hier et je trouvais le concept marrant d'avoir a diposition une connection permanente pour une prochaine ae. cela dit, l'idée de passer une soirée  *entiere* sur mon ordinateur ne me plait pas beaucoup non plus, c juste une question d'auto-moderation, si ça se concrétise mackie donnera le bon exemple j'en suis sur


----------



## benR (12 Novembre 2002)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> * (même le 14 semble plus indiqué en fin de compte).*



Clairement !
le 14 je suis de passage à Paris...


----------



## Xav' (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* 

Clairement !
le 14 je suis de passage à Paris...



*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon, alors disons le 14 !!! Le 21 c'est pas pratique pour plein de personnes...


----------



## Xav' (12 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bouillabaisse:</font><hr />* bon, je vois que ça ne vous enchante pas vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...si ça se concrétise mackie donnera le bon exemple j'en suis sur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Disons que l'idée est rigolote, mais en plus, si en ce moment c'est gratuit, cela ne sera pas le cas pour encore très longtemps !


----------



## kamkil (12 Novembre 2002)

J'avais proposé le 28 car je savais que je n'étais pas libre le 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme le 14 c'est pas encore les vacances ca devrait aller pour pas mal de monde, le seul problème étant (c'est un problème? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que c'est un peu proche de l'AES Belge mais bon


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Un modo peut mettre une feuille jaune à coté du thread pour qu'il reste en haut?


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Novembre 2002)

Bon voila, on organise ca comme on peut... 
en tout cas, si vous voulez prendre part à la fête... RDV à la patinoire de Lausanne ce dimanche à 15h30 pour un match qui va être de toute beautée....
On est deja trois... a vous de venir nous completer....

A++ 
Greg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2002)

Désolé Greg, je ne peux venir cette fois-ci... mais au moins vous serez déjà plus qu'à la dernière SAES en montagne où on était que deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... hein Florent


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Novembre 2002)

lolol....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Novembre 2002)

Bon bah pour changer je dois imiter Einbert... désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Xav' (14 Novembre 2002)

On va peut-être attendre celle de Jurassik Park finisse, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2002)

Ouh alors moi à ces dates,j'y serais à Jurassic Park  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais sans les dinos,et,juste avec les palmiers


----------



## kamkil (14 Novembre 2002)

Faudrait faire plutôt une AES Jurassic Mac avec pleins de vieilles bécanes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me propose pour amener un Duo Dock 230, avec modem s'il vous plait


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Et on va passer l'Aes à regarder macinside, alem et kamkil à poster sur les forums en live ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bah non, puisque je n'y serais pas!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2002)

Euh Alèm ! Je crois savoir pourquoi t'en fais ch... quelques-uns sur le forum ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - c'est uniquement psychologique à cause de ton avatar hyper-stressant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dès qu'on le voit, on a envie de lui refiler des baffes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est pour toi !!!! Arrrfffff


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Novembre 2002)

Personne d'autre interessée ???


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*
Dès qu'on le voit, on a envie de lui refiler des baffes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Ca sonne terriblement vrai à mes oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alors alèm propose ta date au lieu de nous bouder!


----------



## kamkil (16 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Et on va passer l'Aes à regarder macinside, alem et kamkil à poster sur les forums en live ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu avais mis une caméra cachée chez ficelle lors de l'aes 7 ?


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* 
Alors alèm propose ta date au lieu de nous bouder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>

pas de date, puisque je n'en serais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kamkil, je préfère qu'on ait envie de baffer mon avatar, c'est à dire dans un espace virtuel que dans un espace réel comme pour ta propre personne. (bref, parfois, il vaut mieux se taire)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Novembre 2002)

Bon allez, je vais essayer de faire un effort pour passer pour celle là, mais comme d'hab, les choses sont ce quelles sont, et je ne peux pas être encore sur de ne pouvoir venir ....


----------



## benR (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* Bon allez, je vais essayer de faire un effort pour passer pour celle là, mais comme d'hab, les choses sont ce quelles sont, et je ne peux pas être encore sur de ne pouvoir venir ....  *<hr /></blockquote>

attends, t'es pas à la grande ville, toi, maintenant ?
t'as plus d'excuse pour ne pas venir !!


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />* 

attends, t'es pas à la grande ville, toi, maintenant ?
t'as plus d'excuse pour ne pas venir !!



*<hr /></blockquote>

si justement, il en a beaucoup hum dont ma petite soeur quelle enflure ce toine !!


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *  dont ma petite soeur*



elle a quelle age ?


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

elle a quelle age ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

le même âge que lui !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

si justement, il en a beaucoup hum dont ma petite soeur quelle enflure ce toine !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

_Dis à ta petite soeur d'arrêter de le dévergonder, on n'a plus aucune autorité sur lui, Slug et moi_


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Dis à ta petite soeur d'arrêter de le dévergonder, on n'a plus aucune autorité sur lui, Slug et moi






*<hr /></blockquote>

oh toi, le nain (c'est pas en suisse Blanche-Neige ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), t'arrêtes de dire que ma soeur est uen dévergondée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon je vais venir te dégonder !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eh pis, entre nous, avoir de l'autorité sur un mec qui lit "Par delà le Bien et le Mal", c'est pas un peu utopique ?


----------



## Foguenne (19 Novembre 2002)

Tu peux amener ta petite soeur à l'aes belge...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oh toi, le nain (c'est pas en suisse Blanche-Neige ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), t'arrêtes de dire que ma soeur est uen dévergondée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon je vais venir te dégonder !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est toi qui joue la fée Carabosse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*eh pis, entre nous, avoir de l'autorité sur un mec qui lit "Par delà le Bien et le Mal", c'est pas un peu utopique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote> 

Bon point...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah, on a pu lui faire cracher une preview il y a 2 semaines, l'espoir n'est pas perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peux amener ta petite soeur à l'aes belge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non msieur foguenne, tu vas pas commencer à marchander !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de toute façon, ça ne s'occupe même plus de savoir si j'existe avec un toine dans les parages !


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

Bon point...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah, on a pu lui faire cracher une preview il y a 2 semaines, l'espoir n'est pas perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui, Slug m'a fait lire, on aurait cru du macinside !!


----------



## kamkil (20 Novembre 2002)

On se passera de toi alors alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_C'est qu'il serait capable de nous embêter par son absence le bougre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Frodon (24 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Je serai de la partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même que je preparerai peut être une petite keynote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* On se passera de toi alors alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est qu'il serait capable de nous embêter par son absence le bougre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

parce que c'est toi qui décide ??


----------



## Blob (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Frodon:</font><hr />* Bonjour,

Je serai de la partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même que je preparerai peut être une petite keynote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oh le salo


----------



## sylko (30 Novembre 2002)

wow, je suis tombé sur une photo de vous à la dernière AES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Et une de la manif organisée par les utilisateurs de Windaube qui vous attendaient à la sortie...


----------



## Sir (3 Décembre 2002)

On dit le 14 decembre?
Je viendrais !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* On dit le 14 decembre?
Je viendrais !!!!!!!!!!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

et je vais louper ça !!


----------



## Sir (4 Décembre 2002)

Ca recommence


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

Allons la rancur ou l'insolence ne mènent nulle part...

*J'annonce solennellement une AES géante à Lyon le 8 décembre !*

Des centaines de milliers de gens dans les rues partout venus de Suisse d'Italie d'Allemagne ou du Japon pour célébrer dans la l'allégresse et la spiritualité la plus fervente leur amour du mac Il faudra juste trouver un moyen de prévenir tout le monde du pourquoi de leur venue

Je vous promets des photos : vous verrez vous ne serez pas déçus : toutes les avenues bloquées les restaurants et les bars pleins...La circulation stoppée : des hordes sauvages sur les quais participant aux libations : la grande nuit de Walpurgis du mac ...

Venez tous , accourez ... rejoignez cette grande communion populaire où l'alcool coulera à flot sans jamais dissoudre le milieu maqueux

Il y aura un signe distinctif : les appartements remplis de maqueux en grande réunion confraternelle auront à leurs fenêtres des petites bougies appellées lampions... Il suffit de sonner et un frère vous ouvrira et vous invitera à la cérémonie...

Le grand soir est proche : fourbissez vos ibooks et titaniums !

Enfin ce jour est arrivé de la reconnaissance universelle...

Pleurez enfants vous avez retrouvé votre famille.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2002)

Jesus reviens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Cette tradition est née il y a près d'un siècle et demi. Le 8 décembre 1852, doit avoir lieu l'inauguration de la statue de la Vierge Marie, érigée sur la colline de Fourvière. Un moment important pour tous les croyants de la ville puisque cet événement avait été reporté à cause d'une crue de la Saône. Il aurait dû à l'origine se dérouler le 8 septembre, jour de la fête de la Nativité de la Vierge et date anniversaire du voeu des échevins de 1643. Or en ce soir du 8 décembre, alors que la Fête se prépare et que les notables catholiques lyonnais proposent d'illuminer les façades de leurs maisons comme cela se fait traditionnellement pour les grands événements, un orage s'abat sur Lyon,et,menace une fois de plus la cérémonie. Mais heureusement le temps redevient clément. Alors la population qui avait tant attendu cette manifestation illumine d'un geste spontané ses fenêtres et descend dans les rues. Elle conservera cette coutume jusqu'à nos jours._

Aprés Steve Jobs et son drapeau Pirate,Lyon réinvente le "Think Different" sous les bons hospices de l'immaculée Marie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Désolé c'est le seul soir où je reste "cloitré"


----------



## hegemonikon (5 Décembre 2002)

Ca s'est quand même bien paganisé depuis...

Mais c'est le bon jour pour une AES : impossible de ne pas rencontrer des milliers de gens ouverts et disponibles, curieux et alertes pour leur faire une belle démonstration du mac...

Viendez tous


----------



## Onra (6 Décembre 2002)

Ils ont fermé le thread sur l'AES à Lyon, j'ai pas eu le temps de te répondre petit scarabé. Tant pis...
On va certainement repartir sur de bonnes bases maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, je vais aller voir ces fameux lampions dimanche, mais je ne crois pas que je vais me ballader avec mon portable sous le bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca sera la première fois que je vois ces trucs là. Y parait que c'est zoli !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />* Ils ont fermé le thread sur l'AES à Lyon, j'ai pas eu le temps de te répondre petit scarabé. Tant pis...
On va certainement repartir sur de bonnes bases maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr />*
Plus sérieusement, je vais aller voir ces fameux lampions dimanche, mais je ne crois pas que je vais me ballader avec mon portable sous le bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca sera la première fois que je vois ces trucs là. Y parait que c'est zoli !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
D'abord,bien se renseigner sur les lieux,et, préparer son parcours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mieux vaut y aller ce soir,demain ou la semaine prochaine,ça dure plusieurs jours,et le parcours sera plus agréable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui trés Zoli sauf le soir où les foules se déplacent en masse (moyen pour les belles photos)


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Décembre 2002)

Je prends les paris et j'emporterai mon nouveau bloc note (Minolta Xi) pour le compte rendu .

La fête des lumières c'est sympa mais il faut de bonnes chaussures car on marche pas mal : Cx-Rousse Saint-Jean Persqu'île...plus de quoi se couvrir : entre la pluie traditionnelle du 8 décembre les les potaches qui redécouvrenet les joies du lancé de farine/eau oxygénée...

Bien manger aussi car le lever de coude est facile...


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Y a t'il des mac users du 93 , interesse par une AES ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Y a t'il des mac users du 93 , interesse par une AES ?  *



non


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

c'est trop loin de chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Y a t'il des mac users du 93 , interesse par une AES ?  *


C'est où le 93 ???


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

93 quoi ?????????????????????


----------



## gribouille (6 Décembre 2002)

93........9+3.........=12.........1+2.....heuuuu......=3

bof.... j'ai pas compris


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
C'est où le 93 ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

par la je crois


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

On peut pas etre serieux 5 minutes ici


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

c'est quoi le 93 ?????


----------



## gribouille (6 Décembre 2002)

5 minutes dans le 9-3... oulaaa on as pas assez de temps là


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)




----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

93, c'est ? - un bar ?
              - un parc ?
              -...........


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 93........9+3.........=12.........1+2.....heuuuu......=3

bof.... j'ai pas compris  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est peut-être du côté de Troyes ya des andouillettes par là qu'il dit maousse


----------



## maousse (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est peut-être du côté de Troyes ya des andouillettes par là qu'il dit maousse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>ouha l'autre ! hé ! Rapporteur !


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * On peut pas etre serieux 5 minutes ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * ouha l'autre ! hé ! Rapporteur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rho  c'est cui ki di kyé !!


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

nanananere


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * nanananere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rho ta gueule le saurien ou vaurien j'sais plus


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

Franchement pas cooooool


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est dangereux le 93 ficelle y habite pour vous dire


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2002)

ben oui, il y a des SMG partout


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


rho ta gueule le saurien ou vaurien j'sais plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je suis un saurien


----------



## Sir (6 Décembre 2002)

c'est dire !!!


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * c'est dire !!!  *



sait tu au moins ce que c'est ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Décembre 2002)

et pourquoi pas une after dans le 9-3 pendant qu'on y est !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

Je ne pense pas être agressif sur ce forum mais là c'est dingue. Tu parles de quoi avec tes 93, tu ne serais pas un peu vantard toi. 93 cm, puf!!!!


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne pense pas être agressif sur ce forum mais là c'est dingue. Tu parles de quoi avec tes 93, tu ne serais pas un peu vantard toi. 93 cm, puf!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et oui c'est un nain


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * et pourquoi pas une after dans le 9-3 pendant qu'on y est !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou dans le bearn non soyons sérieux !!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

AES dans le 333232. Ca te dit quelque chose SirMacGregor ?
et ben  AES dans le 93 ça ne me dit pas plus.


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ou dans le bearn non soyons sérieux !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

on en fait bien une en Belgique, on peu en faire une dans le Béarn donc


----------



## casimir (6 Décembre 2002)

je veux une aes sur l'ile aux enfants


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

on en fait bien une en Belgique, on peu en faire une dans le Béarn donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais c'est où; la belgique je vois mais le béarn


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2002)

c'est un coin perdu en france


----------



## Onra (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* 
D'abord,bien se renseigner sur les lieux,et, préparer son parcours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mieux vaut y aller ce soir,demain ou la semaine prochaine,ça dure plusieurs jours,et le parcours sera plus agréable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui trés Zoli sauf le soir où les foules se déplacent en masse (moyen pour les belles photos)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon, je vais essayer d'appliquer tes conseils alors... parce que ça fait pas longtemps que je suis lyonnais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon Ok, j'avoue... ça va bientôt faire 3 ans, mais cette fois-ci j'ai réservé mon week-end


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je ne pense pas être agressif sur ce forum mais là c'est dingue. Tu parles de quoi avec tes 93, tu ne serais pas un peu vantard toi. 93 cm, puf!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là je suis plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le 93 (les tailles intermédiaires) faut voir Mackie ! ça doit être Japonnais


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2002)

j'aime bien cette image


----------



## maousse (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oui mais c'est où; la belgique je vois mais le béarn   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>Ben, tu vois la sauce ? C'est marqué sur le pot


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2002)

j'aime pas la béarnaise


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * c'est un coin perdu en france
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour se retrouver, je vois pas ce qu'on peut avoir de mieux qu'un coin perdu


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 
Pour se retrouver, je vois pas ce qu'on peut avoir de mieux qu'un coin perdu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour l'instant c'est vrai qu'on est perdu(surtout moi),"qui demain serra mieux que moi"

Pas dur à trouver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[pollop/avis]à l'anonyme qui me colle au derch... depuis un moment,attention j'ai comme une envie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/pollop/avis]


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2002)

t'en fait pas SIRMACGREGOR,t'inquiéte pas pour leur ingratitude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on va faire une  PC  expo,au café du coin tu seras le bienvenu.

j'ai des bieres a finir d'une A E qui a foiré


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2002)

mesdames messieurs ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,du nord je crois
mesdames,messieurs,ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,j'suis du neuf trois

ya des bourgeois qui nous aiment pas
c'est d'la racaille,c'est des voyous
ils ne valent rien tout ces gars là
de ces bourgeois nous ont se fout

ont a la meuf qui nous adore
tout les copains pour faire la fete
les coups des keufs c'est notre sort
il faut pourtant que ça s'arrete

un jour viendra ou nos quartiers
fatigués d'etre dans le noir
auront leurs murs ensoleillés
de tags tout a notre gloire

oui p'tit bourgeois,y faut pas croire
que nous somment des bons a rien
plusieurs déja en font la gloire
et seront les hommes de demain

mesdames messieurs ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,du nord je crois
mesdames,messieurs,ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,j'suis du neuf trois


poil a ceux du 16 eme


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2002)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *j'ai des bieres a finir d'une A E qui a foiré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiètes pas, officielle ou off tout court, on viendra bien un jour !!


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'inquiètes pas, officielle ou off tout court, on viendra bien un jour !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

d'accord mais sans discrimination,ont acceptera tout le monde,même ceux qui ont un MAC, arff ! arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sirmac ,macinside,gribouille et tout les sales gosses de macgé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







certains possesseurs de grosses bécanes,d'aprés leurs signatures paieront le double,pour payer les biberons c'est a la tête du client.
j'ai dressé le patron du rade !

qu'est que vous ditent du  programme  ???


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* mesdames messieurs ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,du nord je crois
mesdames,messieurs,ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,j'suis du neuf trois

ya des bourgeois qui nous aiment pas
c'est d'la racaille,c'est des voyous
ils ne valent rien tout ces gars là
de ces bourgeois nous ont se fout

ont a la meuf qui nous adore
tout les copains pour faire la fete
les coups des keufs c'est notre sort
il faut pourtant que ça s'arrete

un jour viendra ou nos quartiers
fatigués d'etre dans le noir
auront leurs murs ensoleillés
de tags tout a notre gloire

oui p'tit bourgeois,y faut pas croire
que nous somment des bons a rien
plusieurs déja en font la gloire
et seront les hommes de demain

mesdames messieurs ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,du nord je crois
mesdames,messieurs,ecoutez moi
j'suis d'la banlieue,j'suis du neuf trois


poil a ceux du 16 eme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

_ C'était le fantastique Joey Staricosec, sous vos applaudissements !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

'+


----------



## aricosec (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

 C'était le fantastique Joey Staricosec, sous vos applaudissements !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   *<hr /></blockquote>
je savais bien que tu serais mon FAN !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toi tu auras le droit a une ristourne le  jour de mon con cerf

je ne suis pas sur de l'orthographe  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










merci  MISTER GOGNOL !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







signé : un chimpanzé guéri !


----------



## Onra (7 Décembre 2002)

Allez hop, un p'tit post pour faire remonter ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2002)

La nuit commence à tomber.
Je vais sortir faire qq photos d'ici peu,si elles sont bonnes,vous aurez 
un diaporama demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Humm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où c'que j'ai bien pu mettre le mode d'emploi d'ce p'tit Canon


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Décembre 2002)

J'irai demain soir : je vais ainsi pouvoir essayer mon toutbeautoutneuf  2,0/24mm


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2002)

Premiers Jets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quick Time :
_Les 2 mêmes,sauf musique,et,un plus techno (mais moins propre)dans les users de la nuits._

Beatles   Version 4,2 MO 

Moby   version 4,2 MO

Et un   HTML  (trés vite fait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Décembre 2002)

pas mal...c'était ce soir ? Zut j'aurais du sortir ....J'ai toujours un petit pincement au cur lorsque je ragarde cette belle Vénus aux cheveux de lin de Botticelli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J
olies photos...mais c'est étrange on n'a pas l'impression que les rues soient pleines...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* pas mal...c'était ce soir ? Zut j'aurais du sortir ....

Jolies photos...mais c'est étrange on n'a pas l'impression que les rues soient pleines...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Normal,je ne sors jamais sans mon lance flamme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:j'ai eu droit à un (voire trois) coup de sirêne de CRS parce que je posais mon mini pied d'appareil sur le toit d'une voiture officielle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand j'ai levé la tête toute la place des Jacobins me regardait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(mais j'ai ma photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Décembre 2002)

Tu utilises un minipode ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Tu utilises un minipode ?   *



Oui sans Flash,le tremblement ne pardonne pas,à part une ou deux photos aux Terreaux,tout a été fait en pause longue.

Mais j'ai un petit defaut de pixellisation ou saleté en haut à droite !!
Sur ttes les photos ,Je ressortirais Lundi ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Premiers Jets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quick Time :
Les 2 mêmes,sauf musique,et,un plus techno (mais moins propre)dans les users de la nuits.

Beatles   Version 4,2 MO 

Moby   version 4,2 MO

Et un   HTML  (trés vite fait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )    *<hr /></blockquote>

Bon je fais remonter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La vérité c'est qu'il y avait du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par exemple place des Terreaux...




Mais j'étais sur la fontaine Bartholdi


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Décembre 2002)

L'ennui est qu'il va falloir y retourner dimanche car si la mairie organise les féstivités avant le 8 les lyonnais, un peu économes, ne vont mettre leurs lampions que le 8 au soir...

De belles photos avec des milliers de lampions en plus...voilà qui va réduire le temps de pose


----------



## kamkil (8 Décembre 2002)

C'est reparti pour un tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon puisque c'est comme ça on va faire un petite liste pour activer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inscrivez-vous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Kamkil
-

Complétez vous même, j'avoue avoir la flemme


----------



## Sir (8 Décembre 2002)

Si tous va bien :
KamKil
Frodon 
Macinside
Taplan
Moi ?


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

Je récaptitule:
-Kamkil
-Frodon 
-Macinside
-Tanplan
-SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












-alèm; peut pas apparemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-LeGognol ?
-ficelle ?
-jeanba3000 ?
-xav ?
-STL ?
-tous ceux que j'oublie ?

Voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si la date de la semaine prochain vous convient pas on peut très bien en changer mais faudrait savoir rapidement


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * j'avoue avoir la flemme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faute avouée à moitié pardonnée

à mon avis, viendra qui viendra


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Je récaptitule:
-Kamkil
-Frodon 
-Macinside
-Tanplan
-SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












-alèm; peut pas apparemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-LeGognol ?
-ficelle ?
-jeanba3000 ?
-xav ?
-STL ?
-tous ceux que j'oublie ?

Voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si la date de la semaine prochain vous convient pas on peut très bien en changer mais faudrait savoir rapidement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

t'aimes les listes ??


----------



## kamkil (9 Décembre 2002)

J'oubliai un truc: tout le monde ne viens pas aux after mais pour ceux qui veulent, qui se propose pour offrir sa demeure? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je veux bien parce que mes parents seront à Florence ce WE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas Airport mais ADSl mais également de quoi loger 30 personnes en se tassant et une cave bien fournie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre faut un transporteur car à 2h du mat les bus et les RER j'habite dans le sud du 91


----------



## benjamin (9 Décembre 2002)

Je passerai cinq minutes si SMG vient. Je ne veux pas manquer un tel événement.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2002)

Faut voir


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />* Premiers Jets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quick Time :
Les 2 mêmes,sauf musique,et,un plus techno (mais moins propre)dans les users de la nuits.

Beatles   Version 4,2 MO 

Moby   version 4,2 MO

Et un   HTML  (trés vite fait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est génial, surtout la version "Moby". Merci


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2002)

La version "joe taxi"posté dans les userdelanuit est sympa aussi. (joe versus Hanayo with JürgenPaape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

J'an ai fait pas mal le 8, mais le mode nuit du Nikon est très sensible car la durée d'exposition est plus longue. Et dans la foule difficile de rester immobile d'ou beaucoup de photos floues. Je ferais une page (dès que je trouve comment les mettre sur mon espace wanadoo).


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Décembre 2002)

Argentique ou numérique c'est la chasse aux photons...pour la photo de nuit il faut un pied...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2002)

J'y penserais la prochaine fois. C'est indispensable ...


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />*j'habite dans le sud du 91 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

juste à côté d'apple, tu peux le dire !


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Je suis si exceptionnel que ca?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis si exceptionnel que ca?  *



C'est a croire ... lol ... dommage que le trajet soit si cher .. je serais bien passé en coup de vent moi aussi pour voir SMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

Tu voulais un SMG en peluche pour noël ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

je prefere les marmottes en peluche  ca fait pas de traces au moins


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Tu voulais un SMG en peluche pour noël ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais pas celle qui fait pouet !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

Argh ... une peluche SMG pétomane ?


----------



## Blob (11 Décembre 2002)

Dire que j'étais passé a coté de ce sujet.... 

hihihi

ca fait du bien avant d'aller au dodo


----------



## Blob (11 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Y a t'il des mac users du 93 , interesse par une AES ?  *



Non mais sans rire une fois fieu, c'est quoie une AES?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

Il est mythique SMG quand meme ... faudrait lui mettre un rang tres spécial .. lol


----------



## casimir (11 Décembre 2002)

a qui le dit tu


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

Non mais sans rire une fois fieu, c'est quoie une AES?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

La secte des Anti Eponges et SMG ?


----------



## casimir (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Il est mythique SMG quand meme ... faudrait lui mettre un rang tres spécial .. lol
*<hr /></blockquote>

euh, petit singe qui a croiser Joey Star ?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

euh, petit singe qui a croiser Joey Star ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


mouahahahhahahahhahh


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

euh, petit singe qui a croiser Joey Star ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

il est du 93 Joey Starr ?


----------



## kamkil (12 Décembre 2002)

Effectivement je suis pas loin de chez Apple qui est situé aux Ulis pas loin du Buffalo Grill si mes souvenirs sont bons. Ils ont d'ailleurs récemment changé les panneux d'indication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Microsoft est pas loin aussi... une opération commando à 2h du mat et 25 bières plus tard, ca vous branche?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2002)

ben oui


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Du 92 , il est a l'origine , il faisait parti du Ministere Amer (il y avait Passi,Doc Gyneco etc ) .Mais il habite le 93 , voila


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

On recapitule qui vient?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2002)

SMG arrete de dire des conneries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joey Star ne peu pas blairer Doc Gyneco


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Mas mackie , je le sais tres bien tous ca !!!


----------



## casimir (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Mas mackie , je le sais tres bien tous ca !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sait des choses toi ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* Mas mackie , je le sais tres bien tous ca !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

seul les intimes peuvent m'appeler mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et tu n'en fait pas parti)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (12 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * On recapitule qui vient?  *



et la liste de ceux qui feront juste un micro passage pour voir ta tete ?


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

desole maurice


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Mouais


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2002)

(il y a des coups de pompe dans le cul de SMG qui se perde)


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Bouh! Mauice j'ai peur


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2002)

06 xx xx xx xx ça te dit quelques choses ?


_c'est terminé les âneries ?_


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Bouh


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Argh ... une peluche SMG pétomane ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas dis "prout"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hein Doc !! ça va pas recommencer


----------



## toph (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

et la liste de ceux qui feront juste un micro passage pour voir ta tete ? *<hr /></blockquote>

vous nous envoyez une photo ou n'importe quoi, mais sans le son, merci


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

Suis je si exceptionnel que ca?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Suis je si exceptionnel que ca?  *



je dirais plutot que tu t'apparentes a un phénomène de foire ...


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

Je m'apparentes ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

*Apparenter (S')* v.pr. _(à)_ *1*. Avoir des traits communs avec qqn, ou qqch.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

Sir Mac Ginette ze return of da vengeance ...







 ...


----------



## toph (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Sir Mac Ginette ze return of da vengeance ...






 ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

mac ginette c'est le nom d'un singe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous pouvez le voir au zoo d'Amneville (57), et d'après vos dires il y en a un dans le 9.3


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2002)

vengeance ? mouahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahah


----------



## Blob (13 Décembre 2002)

Mais ou est kamkil? pour une fois qu'il aurait un compagnon de jeu


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Décembre 2002)

lol (y a rien a ajouter la ... lol)


----------



## maousse (13 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Mais ou est kamkil? pour une fois qu'il aurait un compagnon de jeu  *


La dreamteam a été créée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est-y pas beau...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2002)

moauahahahahahah


----------



## Xav' (13 Décembre 2002)

Bon...

Rendez-vous le 14 Décembre au Lou Pascalou, même punition que d'habitude.

Perso, je n'arriverai pas avant 20h, voir 20h30.


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Décembre 2002)

zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> * Je passerai cinq minutes si SMG vient. Je ne veux pas manquer un tel événement.   *



Pareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

Faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi je suis si exceptionel !


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Sir Mac Ginette ze return of da vengeance ...






 ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca vous amuse ?


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

Ca vous amuse ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

surement sinon ils ne continueraient pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais toi aussi, tu dois aimer ça, puisque tu continues


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

J'suis un peu pervers ?


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'suis un peu pervers ?  *



je sais pas.


----------



## Sir (13 Décembre 2002)

Quoi, que?


----------



## kamkil (14 Décembre 2002)

Voilà on est à J-1, j'espère que vous viendrez nombreux demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perso je pense arriver vers 19h, juste après être passé chez les chinois normalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AESien je vous dit à demain


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (14 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi je suis si exceptionel !  *



bah pour débiter autant d'annerie .. tu dois forcement etre exceptionnel.
ou alors c'est grave !!


----------



## Sir (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

bah pour débiter autant d'annerie .. tu dois forcement etre exceptionnel.
ou alors c'est grave !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


C'est juste grave !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (14 Décembre 2002)

Oui, mais exceptionnellement grave d'apres les RG ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (14 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Quoi, que?  *



SMG c'est pas Sado Maso Gregori ?


----------



## casimir (14 Décembre 2002)

Grand jeu du soir, détournons SMG


----------



## Sir (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

SMG c'est pas Sado Maso Gregori ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

*DEJA C'EST PAS GREGORI MAIS GREGORY OK ?*


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 

DEJA C'EST PAS GREGORI MAIS GREGORY OK ?



*<hr /></blockquote>

A partir de ce jour je t'appelerais Greg et je t'autorise à m'appeler Popol.


----------



## Sir (14 Décembre 2002)

Ca marche Popol !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

Oui mais c'est où le 93


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

Alors à toute à l'heure


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Décembre 2002)

Entre le 92 et le 94 ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Entre le 92 et le 94 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'ai pas trouvé sur la carte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est en France


----------



## kamkil (14 Décembre 2002)

H-6
A toute à l'heure tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(faut que je retrouve le plan pour aller au Lou moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>Oui, mais exceptionnellement grave d'apres *le* RG ...
<hr /></blockquote>


----------



## Sir (14 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Oui, mais exceptionnellement grave d'apres les RG ...












*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est quoi ca?


----------



## starbus (15 Décembre 2002)

Et bien, j'ouvrirais une bonne bouteille de savagnin pendant que vous boirrer une biere ou le truc verdatre de scarab au LOU.
Bonne soirée
Moi je continu à dl tout le Week-end.


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par starbus:</font><hr />* Et bien, j'ouvrirais une bonne bouteille de savagnin pendant que vous boirrer une biere ou le truc verdatre de scarab au LOU.
Bonne soirée
Moi je continu à dl tout le Week-end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


Oui mais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par starbus:</font><hr />* Et bien, j'ouvrirais une bonne bouteille de savagnin pendant que vous boirrer une biere ou le truc verdatre de scarab au LOU.
Bonne soirée
Moi je continu à dl tout le Week-end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

'Lut Bus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai bu du truc verdâtre hier soir ...

Fait pas trés jour c'matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yo! 17h41 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça y est tu as l'ADSL


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

Cool ca !


----------



## starbus (15 Décembre 2002)

Depuis hier 18 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dormi même pas 4 heures.
et je suis invité à l'apéro dans 1/2 heure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis déjà naze et j'ai les yeux qui pleure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça vas me faire du bien de décoller de l'écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A votre santé


----------



## starbus (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr />* 


Oui mais quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Des trucs interdit au SMG bien sûr


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par starbus:</font><hr />* 
Des trucs interdit au SMG bien sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>



Pffffff!!!


----------



## kamkil (15 Décembre 2002)

Mmmmmmmm

Bon ça a chié Je vous fais pas le coup du Live en direct de l'AES Hiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je suis arrivé vers 19h15 et quelqu'un est passé vers 20h dixit le barman. Il doit pas être observateur ma parole!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon bin faudra remettre ça en Janvier ou Février. Une semaine entre deux AES c'est pas compatible et puis avec les fêtes 
Bref pas grave mais la prochaine fois , nan j'ose pas imaginer, vous serez tous là


----------



## ficelle (15 Décembre 2002)

un seul être s'annonce, et tout est dépeuplé !


----------



## bouilla (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Mmmmmmmm

Bon ça a chié Je vous fais pas le coup du Live en direct de l'AES Hiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis arrivé vers 19h15 et quelqu'un est passé vers 20h dixit le barman. Il doit pas être observateur ma parole!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<hr /></blockquote>*


desolé que ton ae ait foiré kamkil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est moi qui suis passé au lou, non pas a 20h mais vers 20h45 apres le boulot, je n'ai rien vu qui ressemblait a une ae et j'etais trempé alors j'ai pris le chemin du retour...

pour la prochaine, assure toi bien que les membres confirment leurs présences cette fois


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* un seul être s'annonce, et tout est dépeuplé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>


ça manque de courageux j'vous jure


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Mmmmmmmm

Bon ça a chié Je vous fais pas le coup du Live en direct de l'AES Hiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis arrivé vers 19h15 et quelqu'un est passé vers 20h dixit le barman. Il doit pas être observateur ma parole!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon bin faudra remettre ça en Janvier ou Février. Une semaine entre deux AES c'est pas compatible et puis avec les fêtes 
Bref pas grave mais la prochaine fois , nan j'ose pas imaginer, vous serez tous là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<hr /></blockquote>

ça devient super select les AES c'est ptêt pour ça !!


----------



## kamkil (15 Décembre 2002)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> desolé que ton ae ait foiré kamkil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était pas mon AE c'était l'AES Hiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah c'est pas grave de toute façon je devais aller à Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya personne pendant les vacances de Noël donc bref dommage mais on va pas en faire un plat


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2002)

J'ai donc bien fait de ne pas y aller


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai donc bien fait de ne pas y aller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, c'est sûr !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* un seul être s'annonce, et tout est dépeuplé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>
Même le TGV a pas voulu !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Décembre 2002)

(.) oups ... (.)


----------



## maousse (16 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* (.) oups ... (.) *<hr /></blockquote>
Tu t'es trompé de TGV ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Tu t'es trompé de TGV ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai pris mon billet trop vite ...


----------

